# Looking For Opinions About This Trainer



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

So spring is coming and I am looking for a nearby trainer for Finn and myself. We've been working on basics and fun stuff over the winter, but I'd like maybe do some obedience and possible go for his CGC. So far Finn and I have done a puppy class and basic manners class. He did really well and was always very well behaved during class. Since he is a teenager now I want to make sure we are keeping on the right track.

So far I have found one possible trainer who is about 40 minutes away. I have not made contact yet and was wondering if anyone has heard of him or what their first impressions are. Also if I do contact what sort of questions should I be asking? 

The Dog Guy ...Phillips Command Dogs of Olean NY


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Just seeing this post. There is a Facebook page for them. Have never used them before. This thread is older, did you find someone? Did you go here?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Dawn! Nope I haven't found any one yet. I've been looking, but in my area at least it's mostly puppy classes or basic manners, which we've already down. If he had a behavioral issue I think it would be much easier to find a trainer Mostly just looking for something to challenge him and my self while still being fun. I really should at least e-mail and find out what he offers. I just worry since I have heard horror stories of trainers being harsh and I don't want that to happen to my boy.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a guy local to me I like. He does more PPD type. I will PM you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I know nothing about this guy, but viewing his website I see lots of stuff about what he will supposedly accomplish but nothing about HOW. That's a pet peeve of mine. I want to know what training methods will be used to get those results. I want to know what his general training philosophy is. I don't care about a bunch of promises and even glowing testimonials, I want details. 

If you're considering using this guy maybe you can see if you can drop in and watch a training session with someone else's dog before signing up yourself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Proformance K9. 
Marion NY

I know it's a hike but they are well worth it and as long as you can work independently to some extent, you can take lessons every 2-3 weeks and be successful


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I know nothing about this guy, but viewing his website I see lots of stuff about what he will supposedly accomplish but nothing about HOW. That's a pet peeve of mine. I want to know what training methods will be used to get those results. I want to know what his general training philosophy is. I don't care about a bunch of promises and even glowing testimonials, I want details.
> 
> If you're considering using this guy maybe you can see if you can drop in and watch a training session with someone else's dog before signing up yourself.


That made me a bit leery as well. Nothing about his methods or philosophy. That is something I will definitely ask about, and also about watching a session. 



Jax08 said:


> Proformance K9.
> Marion NY
> 
> I know it's a hike but they are well worth it and as long as you can work independently to some extent, you can take lessons every 2-3 weeks and be successful


I have actually considered them since I have only heard good things. It's a two drive one way so I wanted to see what I could find a bit closer. Wish I was closer!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Call and talk to them. I know there are some lessons off site but not sure where or how they work. I always train at the facility.


----------

